# Favorite thing about getting old??



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay so my 15 year old son was sitting here giving me a hard time about being old. Ya know the typical stuff like "Did they even HAVE tv when you were a kid?" Blah blah blah!! But he kinda got under my skin and for some reason I have been feeling really old lately. Then it hit me, I walk into the kitchen and come back out and say "Ya know the best thing about being OLD is jacob?? You can eat ice cream with oreo cookies and carmel all over it BEFORE dinner and no one can stop you."   And i proceeded to eat a big bowl of it.   He was like "MOM THAT IS SOO NOT FAIR!!!" to which i responded "Neither is getting old, so deal with it." LOL. I just thought I'd post this and ask Whats your favorite thing about getting old??


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

HEY!!!!! YOU ARE NOT OLD!!! humph 

the best thing about being my age..... I am not 15.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

The best thing about being old? Soon I'll have a real corpse. No latex needed.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

There are a few things I don't mind about being old. #1, I can do what I want, when I want and where I want. #2, I can eat ice cream and popcorn for dinner and not get yelled at, #3, I can leave Halloween decorations in my yard all year long without someone telling me to "put my toys away", #4 meeting all the cool people I've met and been able to hang out with being in here, #5 my granddaughters. Yes, I know I fought the idea of being a grandmother, but it's not so bad. I didn't think I was old enough or mature enough to be a grandmother, but it's not so bad. Especially when I have one of them in the store and someone will tell me how cute they are and then I say they aren't mine, they are my grandkids. People are always so nice and say I don't look old enough to be a grandmother. I know they're lying to me but at my age..I DON'T CARE!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

My favorite thing about being older and wiser is when the kids don't think you know what you're talking about and you get to give the "I told you so"'s.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I'm married, so I don't get to do #1 and 3. heh But I did become a dad. My son is literally the joy of my life. He is turning 4, Oct 13th this year, (how cool is that???) and he is the reason I keep on going to work each day. I'm totally in parental love with this kid!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

I have enjoyed each year more than the last, so at 46 they are getting pretty damn good!
The best thing about getting older is learning that the absence of bad things happening is reason for celebration.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Turtle....33....old???? I didn't even feel CLOSE to old at 33! What do I enjoy about being old? (see upper right corner for age), hmmm, not much, other than I can finally afford most of what I want now that the kids are gone. Still, I'd really rather be 33 again!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great story T! Now where's that ice cream?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks T, That was so great! The thing I like about getting old is being able to say what ever I want to say, whenever I want to say it and get away with it. To old to give a crap.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll let you know when I get there Melissa.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Benefits of getting older.
1. You don't stay mad at anyone for long, simply because after 5 minutes you forgot why you were mad in the first place.
2. You can teach bad habits to your grandkids.
3. You can tell your grandkids what their mom or dad were really like when they were kids.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Vlad said:


> I'll let you know when I get there Melissa.


Dont worry Vlad NO ONE would accuse you of being old, you have to be a grown up first LOL.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

strange1 said:


> Benefits of getting older.
> 1. You don't stay mad at anyone for long, simply because after 5 minutes you forgot why you were mad in the first place.
> 2. You can teach bad habits to your grandkids.
> 3. You can tell your grandkids what their mom or dad were really like when they were kids.


Good points strange1 those are definately GREAT things about getting older LOL.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Great story T. I think Trishaanne pretty much covered it. The high point for me was retirement. Now I can play with my "toys" anytime I want. The only problem so far is memory loss, good news is I can hide my own easter eggs.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> Dont worry Vlad NO ONE would accuse you of being old, you have to be a grown up first LOL.


When I was 15, I used to wonder what it would be like to grow up? I think I was about 18 when I realized that adults aren't really grown ups, they are really just kids who got older.

Best part about being older? Being young at heart. How many "grown ups" do you know that spend this many hours thinking about Halloween? They won't let me Trick or Treat anymore, so I figure it's my job to be the the cool house to Trick or Treat at.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well I will turn 50 in 13 days...
I don't feel old, maybe I'm regressing in brain ...but my body feels real old sometimes
And you guys are right 
We can do what we want, when we want and stay out all night and play and no ones gonna tell us it's time to come in.
So move aside kids it's our time.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I have to laugh at people who are in their early 30's talking about being old!
I was 50 in January. Still don't feel old but looking back at things I would have liked to do differently 20 years ago, there are some. I agree with Brad Green. My oldest son is out of the house and middle one will be next year, leaving us with only one at home. More time, more disposable income. Sometime I wish I was in this positon 20 years ago, but time has been good to me and my wife. We celebrate 25 years of marriage next month. House/cars are paid for. Can pretty much buy things we want w/o having to evaluate the budget first.

I like Rodney Dangerfield's take on old age;
"At my age, I need two girls at once. That way when I fall asleep, they have each other to talk to."

" At my age, I'm envious of a stiff wind.":smoking:

"I'm gettin' old I tell ya. In the morning when I put on my underwear, I hear the Fruit of the Loom guys giggling!"


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

let me tell you!!!!!

i watch the batman tv show on the frist nite!

i rember watching the old horror/scifi movie host on friday and saturday nite!

gettting rel toys out of creial boxs!

talking to all the other kids in school about the sunday nite movie back in the 70's. normaly a film you waited 2 years to see or a james bond film!

halloween specails on tv! charlie brown ruled

wacky pack stickers

kay-tel records

the perfect christmas gift, like a egg scambler,rin stone and stud setter or the rcored vac!

more to come!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

There are the days when i feel old but mostly i feel like me....So.....This age is just fine with me. i get to go out and party with my kids (mostly my daughter) when i am in milwaukee. and believe me we roll hard!! but oh so much fun.. How many get to blame their kids for hangovers?? lol


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Being spoon fed and people wiping my butt for me..Wait, that happened when I was a baby too. Oh well, the circle is complete.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Getting older has allowed me to have some wonderful friends in my life. I also now don't worry so much about what others think.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

There are advantages to being older but...

Geez...I dont mean to sound bitter...there isnt one @(*#$&#@ thing good about getiing old


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

At 60 I look back on my life on occasion and wonder how I made it this far.
I'm really amazed that my wife of 38 years hasn't killed me yet.

Our home is paid for as well as our vehicles, and we are able to buy some of the things we want without worrying about a budget.

I see and listen to some of the guys I work with (mid 30s) and watch them make some of the mistakes I made at their age.
I try to suggest better and easier ways to get their work done and all I hear is "be quiet old man, you don't know what you're talking about".
Then some time later they will ask me "Bill how the heck did you know that was going to happen or that I was right in the suggestions I had made"
I just sit back and smile and enjoy the moment.

Being young in this day and age does not appeal to me.
Back in the day you didn't have to wonder if the girl you were making out with use to be a guy.
You didn't have to worry about all of the drugs that are out there now.
So many things are different today, that you couldn't pay me enough to be 20 or 30 again.
I'm happy being the crabby grouchy old man that I am, after all I earned it.


----------

